# painting sand



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering, can I change the color of my sand which I use in my tank as a substrate by painting it somehow?I've heard somewhere that acrylic car sprays can be used for that? 
What is your opinion?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It sounds tedious if nothing else. Why not just buy colored sand from the LFS?


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

They don't ship here!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Where is here? You don't have a location listed under your name.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually, the question was about painting sand, which I asked two days ago and its still unanswered:mmph:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

john.shephard26 said:


> Actually, the question was about painting sand, which I asked two days ago and its still unanswered:mmph:


There's no need to take an additude with me when I'm trying to help you. I'm not a stalker or anything man. If I knew your location I might be able to point you to a place to find colored sand. That's all I was asking. I was still trying to help you answer your original question. It's not like I'd need to know your street address. The state you live in would be sufficient.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in macedonija and its not about stocking, I have tried to order but pay pal doesn't work here.
BTW, I've pressed the wrong smaily, it should have been the sad onesad not this one:mmph: they are one next to another, my mouse has "jumped" or something.SORRY... thousand times.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ah, sorry, it seemed like you were upset with me. 

Have you tried flooring stores? Sometimes they have colored sands for making acrylic floors.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

No, they don't have at the moment since the work season is over (winter and all that), that's why I'd like to try with acrylic paint, I'm just not sure if its harmful for flora and fauna.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't think paint will work. Would it even stick? Since you are talking about sand it's naturally going to rub against itself (sand itself) and revert to the old color. As far as safe for the fish and such I think you'd have to know what's in the paint. I think I'd just live with what you can get in your area. If it did chip into little pieces you would want the fish eating it.


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

You are probably right except this river sand that I use is so dam ugly but I guess its cheaper to use it than to buy new fish every now and again.


----------

